# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Kom niet klaar

## flowers

hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een vraagje aan jullie, hoop dat iemand me kan helpen.
Ik heb bijna geen zin in sex, omdat ik vaak pijn heb tijdens het vrijen. Hiervoor heb ik een glijmiddel gekocht. Het helpt wel een beetje. Maar mijn nog grotere probleem is dat ik niet klaarkom. 
Ik raak wel opgewonden, maar ik kom gewoon niet klaar  :Frown: 
Weet niet wat ik hieraan kan doen. We proberen vanalles. Bijv. om het rustig te doen enz. maar t helpt niet.
Omdat dit het geval is heb ik ook vaak geen zin.

Ben echt radeloos.. Wie kan me helpen ??

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Flowers,

Misschien ben je zelf niet opgewonden genoeg? Beginnen jullie vaak meteen met de seks? In dat geval zouden jullie eens een uitgebreider voorspel moeten gaan proberen, dit zorgt voor meer opwinding, dat jij natter wordt en dus minder pijn bij de seks hebt en de glijmiddel kun je uiteraard ook nog gewoon blijven gebruiken.

Veel vrouwen komen niet klaar van de seks alleen, het klaarkomen komt vaak door het stimuleren van de clitoris, probeer bijvoorbeeld tijdens de seks jezelf te vingeren. Wat je ook kunt gebruiken is een speciale vingervibrator, dit is een klein vibratortje die je rond je vinger kunt doen en tegen de clitoris aan kan houden, deze stimuleerd de clitoris dan.

Ook moet je proberen om niet té stressig te zijn, niet te angstig met de gedachtes: Nee ik ga wéér pijn krijgen! Probeer je relaxed te voelen!

Hoop dat je iets aan de tips hebt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe meer je je fixeert op het; "ik ga pijn krijgen" of "ik ga niet klaarkomen" hoe minder het lukt en hoe sneller je daadwerkelijk ook pijn krijgt en niet kunt klaarkomen!!

Ik spreek uit ervaring ... ik ervaar ook vaak pijn tijdens het vrijen (ik vraag dan om héél teder en 'zacht' verder te doen) en me fixeren op het klaarkomen doe ik allang niet meer; ik geniet van het vrijen zelf en wil ik daarna écht nog klaarkomen; dan heb ik daar mijn eigen maniertjes voor  :Wink: .

Onthoud dat procentueel maar weinig vrouwen elke keer klaarkomen tijdens het vrijen ... Er zijn veel vrouwen die ver nooit klaarkomen tijdens het vrijen ... Voor mij persoonlijk hoeft dat ook niet; als ik er maar van geniet  :Wink: .

Ik denk dat je allereerst moet leren ontspannen en alles over je heen laten komen.
*Een glaasje wijn of ander alcoholisch drankje kan bijv zéér ontspannend werken weet ik uit ervaring  :Wink: : dit wil niet zeggen dat ik je aan de alcohol wil helpen hé!! 
*Lang strelen/knuffelen/masseren als voorspel kan ook zéér ontspannend werken ... van een rugmassage bijv wordt ikzelf opgewonden ... zo werkt er bij iedereen wel iets! 

-Doet het pijn; vraag hem dan te stoppen of om minder hard te stoten of wat dan ook dat maakt dat je géén pijn hebt!
-Wordt je opgewonden maar kom je niet klaar; laat hem klaarkomen en probeer dan zelf klaar te komen met behulp van zijn handen of de jouwe of dmv een vibrator of ander speeltje ... veel mannen vinden dit zeer opwindend om te zien.

Ik zie veel gelijkenissen in de post van mijn collega hierboven, hopelijk heb je iets aan de tips!
Uit jouw post maak ik ook op dat jullie wél kunnen praten over het 'hoe en wat' .. en dat is al een héél goed begin  :Wink: .

Succes en sterkte!

----------


## flowers

Erg bedankt voor jullie tips. Vindt dit echt een handige site!
Ik ga eens uitproberen of ik iets aan jullie tips heb

Bedankt!

Gr

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Flowers,

Geen dank, we helpen graag! 
Laat je het ons weten of er verbetering in komt  :Wink: ?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## sietske763

als je hulpmiddelen nodig hebt is tarzan echt de beste.
vanwege medicatie ie het bij mij ook nogal ingewikkelt, heb vanalles uitgeprobeerd,
ook de vingervibrator enz.....
en iedere keer is de uitkomst dat een tarzan het beste werkt, die heeft een clitorisvibrator er aan zitten die zo sterk is....wil je die gebruiken en toch gelijkertijd sex hebben is het wel even improviseren, omdat dat ding ook veel andere eigenschappen heeft.
maar daar ben je zo aangewent.
ben al aan mn zoveelste tarzan, heb nu voor de afwisseling maar een rose
ze zijn redelijk prijzig, maar het resultaat is dus uitstekend

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

In sommige shops kun je Tarzans al krijgen voor €19,95. Waar wij altijd heen gaan in Hilversum zit een redelijk goedkope. 
Er bestaat ook een We-Vibe, blijkt toy van het jaar te zijn, dit is gewoon een simpel paars dingetje welke je in de vagina kunt doen, en de andere helft de clitoris kan stimuleren, het makkelijkste hiervan is dat je vriend er gewoon met zijn penis bij kan. Dit is een klein fotootje van het ding: http://5sens.ca/images/__spec1_top.jpg
Het makkelijkste bij deze is ook dat hij niet op batterijen loopt, maar dat je er een oplader bij krijgt. Ik heb dat dingetje zelf ook, ooit eens voor mn verjaardag gehad, en het heeft wel wat, het blijkt ook lekker te zijn voor mannen, omdat de binnenkant ook meteen tegen de penis aantrilt! Dit dingetje is trouwens wél prijzig, denk aan €93 - €100.

Maar je zult natuurlijk uiteindelijk zelf moeten gaan uitvissen wat jij voor jezelf het lekkerst vind werken!

----------


## sietske763

@syl,
mijn ervaring is dat zulke dingen, heb er veel geprobeerd, maar mijn ervaring is steeds dat de krachtige trilling bij niets zo sterk is als bij de tarzan
iig bedankt voor je tip, hou dit in achterhoofd.
is dit ding ook gewoon in shop te kopen??
had laatst nog wat in shop gekocht, leek ideaal, verschillende trilstanden, heel klein, dacht dus weer ff dat dit ding ideaal was, zal wel maar niet voor mij.
maar ja, bij mij komt het dus door AD, zal dus wel moeilijker zijn

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met Tarzans dus weet niet hoe de trilling is, maar op de We-vibe zitten zo ong 9 trilstandjes, en vind die zelf al best krachtig werken, maar moet zeggen dat ik alsnog het liefst gewoon mn vingers voor dat soort dingen gebruik, er blijken ook speciale dingen te zijn voor elektrische tandenborstels, blijken ook goed te werken.
Die We-Vibe is idd gewoon in de winkel te verkrijgen, wij hebben hem in Hilversum gehaald, shop/erotheek heet geloof ik Marilyn, shop is heel goed, als je hulp nodig hebt krijg je daar hulp etc  :Smile:  Maar denk dat Hilversum een beetje uit jouw route ligt! In andere shops zullen ze het ook wel hebben denk ik!

----------


## sietske763

hulp????
doen ze het je voor ofzo......dan wordt het echt leuk!!!

----------


## flowers

Nogmaals bedankt voor jullie reacties, maar ik ben eerlijk gezegd niet van de speeltjes. doe het liever zonder  :Big Grin: 
Maar we hebben lekker geklets en idd laat ik maar niet denken aan het klaarkomen. 
Ik wist alleen niet dat er veel meer vrouwen waren die ook niet kunnen klaarkomen (weinig)

Toch bedankt voor jullie tips!!

grr

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha niet zulke hulp, met hulp bedoel ik meer dat ze behulpzaam naar je toekomt, vraagt wat je zoekt, uitleg over de producten geeft etc etc  :Wink: 

@ Flowers,

Persoonlijk doe ik het zelf ook liever zonder hoor! Maar heb wel het een en ander liggen wat afentoe wel bruikbaar is. Sterker gezegd, er is bijna geen enkele vrouw die echt kan klaarkomen van het heen en weer bewegen van de penis in de vagina, bijna iedere vrouw heeft clitorisstimulatie nodig, dus het is iig niet iets waar je je onzeker over hoeft te voelen  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## flowers

Bedankt voor jullie tips dames, zal ze zeker gaan gebruiken. ben blij dat ik niet de enige ben

gr

----------


## Sefi

Misschien een idee om zelf eerst klaar te komen door middel van zijn of je eigen vingers.
Hij wordt daar erg opgewonden van als hij jou ziet klaarkomen. Daarna kan hij zijn gang gaan en vind ik het veel lekkerder en kom ik soms alsnog klaar (ligt eraan welk standje we doen en of de G-spot ook gestimuleerd wordt hiermee en anders ff de vingers erbij :Wink: )
Zeker als het moment pijnlijk is als hij naar binnen komt, omdat je spieren nog stijf zijn dan is het een goed idee om eerst zelf klaar te komen, omdat je spieren daarvan ontspannen en je bent gelijk lekker vochtig als hij in je komt. :Smile:

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Flowers, volgens mij zijn er meer vrouwen die niet klaarkomen tijdens seks dan vrouwen die wel klaarkomen hoor.  :Smile: 
Mannen weten ook vaak niet hoe of wat en dan kun je het beter zelf doen. Idd is een goede tip om de fixatie volledig los te laten en jezelf alle tijd van de wereld te geven (dat moet je vriend wel voor je over hebben).

----------


## Simsalabim

Jesus ik ben net nieuw hier en ben een beetje alles aan het door lezen, maar zijn relaties nou zo saai dat de partners gewoon vergeten zijn hoe het is om gewoon lekker los te gaan met elkaar, of zijn de mannen zo onwetend hoe je een vrouw moet stimuleren zodat ze kleddernat klaarkomt)))
Lijkt wel of ik lees over stellen die allemaal 50 jaar samen zijn, en al 35 jaar uitgekeken zijn geraakt op elkaar. 
Ik denk dat een hoop mensen erg onwetend zijn op het gebied van sex!!
vooral mannen, neuken is neuken, maar een beetje echte sex bedrijven ho maar...
ze hebben sex en ze doen het al jaren op dezefde wijze waardoor sex saai word, ze denken dat dit het is, meer weten ze niet en zullen nou ook niet eens na denken over wat ze zo wie zo verkeerd doen. Gek he dat je vrouw een probleem krijgt of geen zin in sex heeft, gek he dat ze nooit klaarkomt!!
En het zielige vrouwtje gelijk maar de schuld schuiven in het probleem wat zich voor doet of waar ze dus last van heeft.
Terwijl het dus al stadia`s daarvoor al fout gaat...mischien al jaren en jaren daar voor.
Dus mannen verdiep je is in je vrouw want zij is in heel veel dingen instaat, en als zij dus niet echt goed functioneerd dan ligt het vaker aan de man hoe hij haar behandeld dan dat het aan de vrouw ligt. En als een vrouw dus geen zin in sex heeft, of vaak komt met klachten en het afschuift op deze klachten dan is het toch weer het probleem dat de vrouw al heel lang daar voor, nooit op een juiste manier is behandeld als een vrouw die het nodig heeft om sexueel lekker los te komen en sex dus als zodanig lekker gaat vinden dat het een sexueel beest kan worden zoals elke vrouw dit normaal gesproken zou moeten kunnen....
Vrouwen zijn tien keer sexueler dan mannen, en als mannen dit niet begrijpen Dan heb ik medelijden met alle vrouwen die zo`n man in huis hebben die hun eigen vrouw niet eens is goed kunnen laten genieten.
Sorry mannen verdiep je in de vrouw ga eens wat boeken lezen....

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Simsalabim,

Ten eerste wil ik je even wijzen op de manier van schrijven, ben van mening dat je het mannelijke soort een beetje over één kam scheert, niet alle mannen zijn zo hoor! Tuurlijk zitten er soms enigszins egoïstische mannen bij, maar óók bij de vrouwen.

Verder vinden sommige personen het vaak moeilijk om met elkaar te praten, durven elkaar niet te vertellen wat ze nou echt lekker vinden en hoe ze dingen het liefst willen hebben, vaak heb ik het idee dat het meer aan de manier van communicatie ligt dan aan de manier van handelen.

Zelf heb ik al ruim 2,5 jaar een relatie met dezelfde man, en wij hebben een goede communicatie waardoor seks voor beide prima is. 

Dus mannen in plaats van boeken lezen (zou dat zin hebben?) Adviseer ik om juist een goed gesprek met je vrouw te hebben (of andersom natuurlijk). Goede seks komt vaak voort uit een goede communicatie en eerlijkheid tegenover elkaar! En als jij niet in staat bent om je man te vertellen wát je lekker vind, en wanneer je iets fijn vind wat hij doet, dan heeft de man geen idee of je er wel echt van geniet! En wat hij moet doen om het jou naar je plezier te maken!

(Moet je trouwens wel gelijk geven over sommige mannen hoor  :Wink:  Vaak gaat het over de wat jongere generatie mannen bij wie neuken=neuken is en niet aan de ander denken!)

----------

